# VB-Skript mit WinCC flexible 2007



## Earny (27 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
kennt jemand Unterlagen über das Programmieren mit VB-Skript unter WinCC flexible? 
Ich bin besonders an Beispielen interessiert. In der Hilfe zu Flexible 2007 habe ich nur sehr wenige Beispiele gefunden.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2008)

Hallo Earny.

Zuerst dieses lesen:
http://www.plcs.net/downloads/index...w_before_starting_with_VBS.pdf&directory=Misc

Und hier sind einige Besipiele:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15348


----------



## Earny (27 Juli 2008)

Hallo JesperMP,
vielen Dank für die Infos. Das sieht sehr gut aus.
Gibt es noch umfangreicheres Material zu VB-Skript unter WinCC flexible? Es darf auch was kosten.

Gruß und Dank
Earny


----------



## godi (27 Juli 2008)

Hallo Earny!

Ich habe auch schon mal nach einen getting started für flex gesucht.
Da gibt es leider nicht recht viel dazu.
Am besten du befragst google zu VBS dann findest du ein paar Sachen die aber allgemein gehalten sind und nicht an flex angelehnt sind.

godi


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2008)

Earny schrieb:


> ... kennt jemand Unterlagen über das Programmieren mit VB-Skript unter WinCC flexible?
> Ich bin besonders an Beispielen interessiert. In der Hilfe zu Flexible 2007 habe ich nur sehr wenige Beispiele gefunden.


 
Was möchtest du denn speziell wissen ?
Im Grunde ist der Vorschlag von Godi aber nicht so schlecht ...

Gruß
LL


----------

